
This week in KDE: bug squashing and more - jrepinc
https://pointieststick.com/2019/11/03/this-week-in-kde-bug-squashing/
======
Jonnax
I really like KDE. The philosophy that an DE can have extra functionality
rather than the standard "if it doesn't run on a 10 year old ThinkPad, it's
trash."

Of course I'm being a bit unreasonable since the majority of desktop users
likely are running vms and accessing it it over VNC/xRDP/Guacamole. And so
require something snappy.

I'm running KDE Neon on a Lenovo T450 and an XPS 13. And the experience is
great.

However high dpi is hell to configure, still not happy with it.

~~~
quantummkv
> However high dpi is hell to configure, still not happy with it.

You should check out the Wayland session. They have fractional scaling working
perfectly there

~~~
scrollaway
Yeah X11 is unusable with HiDPI. Works great on Wayland.

~~~
jcelerier
typing this from a 4k screen under X11, everything looks fine...
[https://imgur.com/tyXOG0X](https://imgur.com/tyXOG0X)

~~~
scrollaway
Maybe because you got used to it. There's a bunch of awful scaling issues with
that screenshot. The taskbar is unusable, a bunch of icons in your music
player are wrongly scaled, and there's a bunch of text layout brokenness.

I also suspect you've had to configure things quite a bit to reach this
layout. I see for example your zoom-level is non-default in Chrome. I had to
do the same when I was using X11 with a 3.8k screen. And it still sucks.

Wayland makes the scaling seamless and perfect for all native apps.

~~~
jcelerier
> Maybe because you got used to it. There's a bunch of awful scaling issues
> with that screenshot. The taskbar is unusable, a bunch of icons in your
> music player are wrongly scaled, and there's a bunch of text layout
> brokenness.

could you detail ? the taskbar is exactly at the right size for me. The only
thing I see that is blatantly bad is the text on the left sidebar of the media
player.

> I also suspect you've had to configure things quite a bit to reach this
> layout

The only thing I do is setting Xft.dpi = 144 in my .Xresources.

> I see for example your zoom-level is non-default in Chrome.

that is because I keep playing with my middle button when I'm reading :)
before taking the screenshot I had it at 250%

~~~
raphi011
Hi - I've tried this on my machine with 4K display running Plasma Wayland but
unfortunately my xwayland programs are still blurry. Was this really the only
thing you've done?

EDIT: just realized that you're not using wayland ..

~~~
jcelerier
yes, and plasma neither - it has its own scaling method which does not use
xft.dpi afaik

------
iforgotpassword
My personal pet peeve with KDE and GNOME is how they both pretend there is no
other DE. At work we try to give users the choice and install multiple DEs,
but it requires painful workarounds for silly stuff.

------
est31
> Dolphin now tells you what’s blocking unmounting a mounted volume (David
> Hallas, Dolphin 19.12.0)

Wow, that's pretty cool! I've often been wondering about which application is
blocking the volume.

